# hybrid cichlid



## chico suavee (Dec 17, 2010)

what cichlid will breed with my midas and make a agressive hybrid


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A Red Devil is the obvious choice


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

what is the difference between a red devil and a midas? and they are already really aggressive(just ask my finger) why would u need to make them more aggressive?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There's not much difference, really. The Midas gets the big humphead while the Devil gets the big lips. Combining these two in the same fish should look cool.

Severums will cross with them, too, but don't do that, since that's how you get parrots, and they're not the big meanies you want.

I don't know if a Mayan or Red Teror will cross with them, but if so, then that would be one nasty brute.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> There's not much difference, really. The Midas gets the big humphead while the Devil gets the big lips. Combining these two in the same fish should look cool.
> 
> Severums will cross with them, too, but don't do that, since that's how you get parrots, and they're not the big meanies you want.
> 
> I don't know if a Mayan or Red Teror will cross with them, but if so, then that would be one nasty brute.


oh i think a lot of people dont understand the difference because a few people ahve told me that they are the same fish. even when you google each of them you get pretty much the same pictures. i believe the guy i work with told me that he thinks there is a difference but he didn't know. it was always something i ment to ask but when you have 100 ?'s in your head its hard to remember them all lol.


----------



## chico suavee (Dec 17, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> oh i think a lot of people dont understand the difference because a few people ahve told me that they are the same fish. even when you google each of them you get pretty much the same pictures. i believe the guy i work with told me that he thinks there is a difference but he didn't know. it was always something i ment to ask but when you have 100 ?'s in your head its hard to remember them all lol.


thanks for the info but i have bread my 8 inch male with a female red devil i have pics there pretty cool i just wanted to see if u could make them even more agressive


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Cross Breeding*

Many of the bigger Cichlids have been cross bred with the Midas Cichlid. Red headed Cichlids or Quetzal Cichlid, Vieja Sinspilum have been crossed as well as Red Devils and Texas Cichlids. The Midas and Red heads are reputed to be two of the Cichlids involved in the making of Flower horns. Red headed Cichlids crossed with Texas Cichlids to make the Red Texas hybrid and many other varieties. Many purist's don't believe in mixing the genes of different species. The Flower horn is an obomination to them. The Betta that we know today has been bred with three or four different sub species for decades or longer. Crossing two different kinds of sun fish usually results in a bigger more colorful offspring. Look at the Catalina Macaw, a cross between a Blue and Gold Macaw and a Scarlet Macaw. They are more colorful than both species. Is it right ? That's for you to decide.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I LOVE Red Texans, the redder the better. 

The purists and the Frankensteins will always argue, but my own opinion is that if the crossed species aren't endangered, AND the result is something healthy, stable & desirable, then a little experimenting isn't so bad. If the crossed originals are rare, though, then I don't think they should be wasted on such silliness. I also don't like repeated hybridization when it results in garbage like the Red Parrot. Making the first red Parrot was okay, but repeating the mistake again is just dumb.
Flowerhorns? I like 'em. That's right, I said it; I like 'em. I don't LOVE 'em, but I like 'em. The variation they show is nice, and they can be really spectacular sometimes. On the other hand, a lot of them turn out to be pure junk. I can only assume that someday the "recipies" for good ones will be well known and established.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree, some mutations shouldn't be continued but if it wasn't for experimentation and mutant genes where would all the varieties of Angelfish, Guppies, Bettas etc. be? I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder but some of them are......danged ugly to me.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm not trying to make fun, or anything like that. I'm simply curious. What's the point of creating the most aggressive fish? You won't be able to keep most fish with it, and then the point of aggression dissapears. An aggressive fish that's all alone is just a passive fish.


----------

